# Trout rod length



## cosmicwind (Sep 15, 2008)

What would you consider a good trout rod set up for small streams & high alpine lakes fishing? What advantage/disadvantage will i get from buying a 7' or 6'6" to a 4'6" or 5'6" ultra light spinning rod? Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got a cabelas 5" ultra-light, seemed really nice, have not used it yet.


----------



## cosmicwind (Sep 15, 2008)

How much did you paid for it? At the moment I am leaning towards the 2 piece St. Croix Ultra Lite but not sure yet on the length. Let me know how it performed in the field. Thanks.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

$20, rod and reel. Ill tell you how it works when I use it.


----------



## cosmicwind (Sep 15, 2008)

What a bargain! I ended up buying a St. Croix ultra light rod on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... :IT&ih=001

Where in Wyoming do you go fishing at? I have to drive at least 4 to 5 hours to fish my favorite spot here in California, the Eastern Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

got a few little places, and then there is a place called paint rock that has some of the best fishing ever, for trout anyways. It is hard to get to, deep in a canyon that is at least a 75 degree grade, I am seriously not exaggerating , but very beautiful and awesome fishing.


----------



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

7 foot is to big and is hard in small streams with trees around. i would go with the 5 6 rod because thats what i use and its great


----------

